# Just getting started...



## Redfishchaser (May 26, 2009)

I've been fishing for reds my whole life, but I want to get into doing it with a fly. I'm looking to get some opinions on what equiptment to start with. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Most everyone starts with an 8wt and moves on from there. Get the best rod you can afford and a saltwater compatable reel that will hold atleast 100 yds of 20 lb backing and a weight forward floating 8 wt line. There are several schools of thought on the leader but for most situations I use a 10-12 ft section of 12 lb Hard Mason line but use what you like. 
I would also recommend that you seek out a qualified casting instructor and take a few lessons. If you are in Houston, the Texas FlyFishers Club has several available and, we also offer to members the Fly Fishing Academy, a comprehensive course that covers in all aspects of the sport. It's time well spent.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

X2 on the casting instructions. 

At the last Fly Fisher meeting, Shallowist was giving a casting demostration and giving people pointers. Just by taking his advise to keep my elbow in close and concentrate on loading the back cast, I have picked up a legit 20 ft of distance (have the line marked every twenty feet). Once I can get my schedule in line I plan to take a one hr lesson to keep that distance into the wind.

The other major benefit of getting a lesson straight off the bat is it will minimize the number of bad habits that take ages to break. 

Good Luck, but keep mind fly fishing is additive.....Frank


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i highly recc. the gold gloomis fly reel , it is made by shimano and buy quality weight forward or saltwater taper line not the $20 stuff


----------



## Redfishchaser (May 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. Animal Chris - I am in San Antonio. Are there any you are aware of here?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Check with the Alamo Fly Fishers. They're a great bunch of guys and I'm sure they'll help you out. Here's a link to their website...

http://www.alamoflyfishers.org/

Also, the Fredericksburg Fly Fishers will hold it's annual Oktoberfisch in Junction, October 15 thru 17th. This might be another good spot to get some "schoolin"

http://www.fredericksburgflyfishers.org/oktoberfisch.html

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Chaser,
I just put a nice 8wt up for sale on the classifieds. Used only twice. Check it out. Thanks


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

*g loomis 8 wt*

I am trying to sell a 3 piece G Loomis Cross Current 8 wt for $175


----------



## DennisB (May 20, 2010)

I am trying to sell a complete outfit for 260$ I used it for about 10 minutes in the surf.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=309183


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Redfishchaser, I am also looking at getting a fly setup soon. I fished this last weekend with two avid fly fishermen and had a blast. They landed 16 reds on the fly while I poled the boat. I started casting for the first time but did not get a hookup yet, so I am on a mission to get better. Let me know what you decide to go with and if you find anyone in the SA area to give you lessons. I am in SA as well and I heard that bass pro gives lessons and also the the tackle box on Austin HWY. 

I was recommend the TFO ticr rod for a good but not super expensive rod.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Hey Redfishchaser, I am also looking at getting a fly setup soon. I fished this last weekend with two avid fly fishermen and had a blast. They landed 16 reds on the fly while I poled the boat. I started casting for the first time but did not get a hookup yet, so I am on a mission to get better. Let me know what you decide to go with and if you find anyone in the SA area to give you lessons. I am in SA as well and I heard that bass pro gives lessons and also the the tackle box on Austin HWY.
> 
> I was recommend the TFO ticr rod for a good but not super expensive rod.


Yes Bass Pro gives lessons on tying and casting. The TFO TiCr is a great rod. I am a SA guy myself.


----------

